# HELP... My Tank is a CLOUD



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

I plan on doing a water change today and changing the filter cart. What else should i do to my tank to clear it up and lower the ammonia [2.5] Ya i know thats crazy high.. Why though.. How much water do i take out, 10-20%.?

What else ....??


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, that is pretty high in ammonia. Did you dechlorinate your water when you do water change?
Check for dead fish or did the filter stop running? Did you put soap or some other chemicals into the tank? Did you clean the filter with tap water recently?
As for water change, I think a %50 water change today and another %50 tomorrow would have been better. You need to get those ammonia out of your tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

I always dechlorinate my water, and no soaps or dead fish. I had a 15" pleco that was shitting like crazy but i gave him to big als over a week ago. Im going there now so they can check my water and get some advice. As for the water change, Im on it today...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Do as Zebrapl3co said and do a 50% water change with dechlorinated water as soon as possible.
It looks like you have a 55 gal aquarium there. The lighting looks to be fluorescent tubes. If the lights are screw-in type bulbs then put in compact fluorescent bulbs. Buy some plants at the pet store and float them. Keep your aquarium lights on with the plants for about 10 hours a day. Plants eat up the ammonia very quickly. Buy either floating plants or just float stem plants.
Pj's pets has plants on sale for $2.88:
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/PJ_s_Pets_Oct_02_Nov_05_-251272.html
Here is the mississauga store:
http://www.pjspet.com/_pjs/locations.php?page=mississauga
You need to move fast and do the water change very soon. Then get the plants.
When you get time you may want to read about it all in this article: http://www.rexgrigg.com/cycle.htm
Hopefully you get rid of the ammonia in time.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

pstavert said:


> I always dechlorinate my water, and no soaps or dead fish. I had a 15" pleco that was shitting like crazy but i gave him to big als over a week ago. Im going there now so they can check my water and get some advice. As for the water change, Im on it today...


how long has the tank been set up?

did you add any new fish recently?

is the filter working ok? what filter as you using for the 55gal?

If the tank is fully cycled, then you might need to look into increase in filtration or decrease in stock.

oh, also, try to overdose on the dechlorinator...Toronto water has ammonia in it already.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

looks and sounds like an uncycled tank. how long's it been up for? you on't change out the bio-media from the filter do you? definitely get some water lettuce and watersprite to float in there for the time being. i'd avoid duckweed if possible. that stuffs a p.i.t.a for sure.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

that's quite the bacterial bloom you have there...


----------



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

I Did The Water Change, (broke My Heater), Added Good Bactiria, Etc. Now Im Hoping For The Best... Now I Need A Heater.... Anybody Got One...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pstavert said:


> well how do i get numbers how do i measure that... the guy at the store gave me strips with different shades on them and i match up the shades and it tells me low med high levels etc... what do i need to pick up to be able to test everything i need properly..


You will need a better test kit. The kit that you purchased is essentially useless, as it is only a qualitative test kit (do they even make these anymore...seems very sketchy). The API test kits are decent test kits for their value, and are commonly used. The API Master test kit allows you to test for pH, high range pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. I would also recommend a kH and gH test kit, although they aren't strictly required. The best deal I've seen is on MOPs; take this and then use the 5% price beat guarantee that Big Al's offers to get the best deal.



pstavert said:


> this is my tank this morning....????
> 
> Nitrates are at 0
> 
> ...


As people have mentioned, it looks like you have a huge bacterial bloom (looks like my bacterial cultures). Since you have high levels of ammonia, the bacteria will grow quite prolifically. In the meantime, you want to get the ammonia levels down (as it is extremely toxic) and also the subsequent nitrite levels down (also extremely toxic) by carrying out large (50% or so) water changes, at least on a daily basis (perhaps even twice a day).

Again, you have too many fish in your tank.



pstavert said:


> I Did The Water Change, (broke My Heater), Added Good Bactiria, Etc. Now Im Hoping For The Best... Now I Need A Heater.... Anybody Got One...


Adding "good bacteria" is pointless; there is only one brand that is known to work (Biospira) and even when using it, it is hit and miss. No need to add the beneficial bacteria in a bottle in the future.


----------



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool, Thanks For The Advise. Ill Do Another Change Tomorrow And Post A Pic..

Thanks Guys


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

has it cleared up?


----------



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

much better today... getting there


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

right on


----------

